# Parcels arrive... from Octovo



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

This week, I received a bunch of Kindle goodies from Octovo. Stay tuned for some reviews... so far, I am quite impressed. Photos and reviews coming up!!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

How exciting!! Can't wait to see what you've got there


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> How exciting!! Can't wait to see what you've got there


Ditto!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Maybe some type of giveaways when we reach 10000 members also, lol

fingers crossed


----------



## TogTogTogTog (Feb 4, 2010)

We must see whats in the packages!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree we need to see what is in the packages.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Looking forward to your reviews.


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooooh!  I hope there's a new model Vintage cover with some kind of clasp or tie.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Open  OPen  OPEn  OPEN  - NOW! (please?)


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

And


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Ah, the proverbial dangling carrot....


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll have photo reviews coming out over the course of this week. They sent six covers/sleeves: four for Kindle 2, and 2 for Kindle DX.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Eagerly awaiting the reviews as I promised myself a new Octo cover...


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Can you at least tell us which covers and sleeves have arrived?  Thx.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Harvey,

I am very interested in your review of the light.  It apparently has only one LED, is not fully adjustable (other than the arm swinging out) and, from a CNET video, it doesn't appear to be bright enough to cover the entire display.  Please let us know whether or not this is the case.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Skydog said:


> Harvey,
> 
> I am very interested in your review of the light. It apparently has only one LED, is not fully adjustable (other than the arm swinging out) and, from a CNET video, it doesn't appear to be bright enough to cover the entire display. Please let us know whether or not this is the case.


Harvey did a review of the light on its own thread. I don't have a link to it right now.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh, thank you!   (off searching...)


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Me, too.  I'm eagerly awaiting cover reviews. Thx, Harvey.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm drooling just looking at that picture of unopened packages!


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

mlewis78 said:


> Harvey did a review of the light on its own thread. I don't have a link to it right now.


please pull up the thread. I ordered this light but it is taking forever to get here..


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I ordered the black cover for the K3.  Estimated delivery is July 6th thorugh 11th.  Amazon had a special offer that the light was free with the purchase.    I will post about the cover when it arrives.  I don't need a light very often but will try and see how it works.  I won't have much to compare the light to though.  I have a lighted cover but haven't really used the light.


----------



## ledlights (Mar 28, 2012)

well, it looks good~


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ohhh, they do look pretty slick, cant wait to see whats inside


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

I have the Octovo Reading Light and love it! The swing-out arm lights the entire page top to bottom. Uses one AA battery and lasts for quite a while. I am pleased with it. Will not use any other light. Read the reviews at Amazon.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice! I look forward to the reviews.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Spam for the thread res... Nice.


----------

